# Missy fowl smelling farts



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Yeara ago I had a rep at PetSmart talk me into trying Nutro with my two goldens.
Man - that particular food gave them serious gas. I switched food and that solved the problem.

I am not familiar with the food you are using, but I think trying a change is worth a shot. I heop the air clears soon!


----------

